# Buying 19” Rims to Replace 17” Rims



## hungrypin (6 d ago)

Hi,

I have a mk2 2010 sport with 17” alloys, I’m wondering if I could fit the 19“ alloys that come with the black edition? I know the trye widths etc are different, but is there anything that might make this a bad decision?

thanks!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
I will move your post into the MK2 section you should get more replies.
As long as the tyre width & profile are correct for rolling radius of the 19" Wheel they should be O.K.
I don't know the sizes of the MK2 17 & 19" tyres, otherwise I could advise.
Hoggy.


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

As rim diameter increases the width of your tire sidewall needs to decrease in order for the overall tire diameter to remain the same. Standard tire for a 19” rim is 255/35r19

There are many 19' rims (not just black edition) that will fit. Just need to be sure that the bolt pattern and spacing are correct (5 x 112) 57.1 centerbore (or larger with spacing rings) and an offset somewhere between ET42 – 52

All MK2 OEM rims start with p/n 8J0601025 with the suffix indicating diameter / style / color.
Mk3 rims will also work. MK3 p/n's all start with 8S0601025


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

hungrypin said:


> I know the trye widths etc are different, but is there anything that might make this a bad decision


The pro of going with a 19” rim is a shorter sidewall flexes less which translates to more lateral stability when cornering hard. The con is a harsher / noisier ride.


----------



## Panzerbuilder (10 mo ago)

Or you could go to 20" wheels.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

When it was time for new tires, I went from 19" to 17" wheel specifically because of the ride quality. I have no regrets going with a taller tire especially on long distance road trips and when driving on poor quality roads.

As shown here; 19s on the left, 17s on the right. The obvious difference other than tire height, is the gap between the wheel and caliper.


----------



## Chewy750 (9 mo ago)

Bigger diameter rims means it’s also easier to kerb the crap out of the rims - with the 19” wheels it’s a bloody nightmare compared to the 17” rims where the tyre takes more of the impact - something to bear in mind.


----------



## hungrypin (6 d ago)

FNChaos said:


> The pro of going with a 19” rim is a shorter sidewall flexes less which translates to more lateral stability when cornering hard. The con is a harsher / noisier ride.


i figured the look of the 19’s makes up for any con  thanks for the help!


----------



## hungrypin (6 d ago)

SwissJetPilot said:


> When it was time for new tires, I went from 19" to 17" wheel specifically because of the ride quality. I have no regrets going with a taller tire especially on long distance road trips and when driving on poor quality roads.
> 
> As shown here; 19s on the left, 17s on the right. The obvious difference other than tire height, is the gap between the wheel and caliper.
> View attachment 495818


Interesting thought.. the 19’s on the left was the style I was looking at but i might just consider more 17’s with a different look to what I currently have


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

You can always split the difference and go with 18s  Not as hard a ride as 19 (or 20) inch wheels but not as small a wheel/thick a tyre as the 17s either. I have 18s on mine (though most Ses have 19s, 18" was actually the standard size in Canada). Though I do think 19s would look a little nicer, I'm "old" now :| and don't really appreciate a _more_ jarring or firm ride any longer. I decided to stick with the 18s that came with the car--I did powder coat them in custom colour as they were pretty curb rashed when I got the car, but buying 19s and 19" tyres still would have cost me more $$ too.

It's totally up to you but I think the main disadvantages to going larger are as mentioned--harsher ride and arguably more easily damaged.


----------



## Steviejones133 (Aug 18, 2021)

I think a lot depends on what you’re after, larger rims look somewhat sportier as they have the appearance of “filling“ the wheel arch more than a 17 fitted with taller side walls. As mentioned, the trade offs are a more bumpy ride as shorter side walls are less forgiving over uneven surfaces - hit a pot hole and you will feel it more with 19’s vs 17’s. If your most travelled roads are smooth, such as motorways etc, 19’s are fine…..if you live in the countryside on B roads, you may just feel every bump.

I have 19’s and drive on a mixture of roads, sure, you do feel it a bit more if the road is crap, but that’s not the wheels fault, it’s the road…..so I would advised choosing rim size by typical road usage


----------

